# eeek.... street racing accident



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

there's no way the lambo driver will get away w/ this. 

------------------------
http://www.canada.com/vancouver/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=f6039033-08ff-4c36-9180-305f19cf64eb

Suspected street racer crashes into semi-trailer
Driver of Lamborghini that left scene also sought by police

Global BC

June 3, 2004

CREDIT: Global BC 
A suspected street racer slammed into a semi-trailer and was sent to hospital with serious injuries Wednesday night.

VANCOUVER - A driver thought to have been involved in a street race Wednesday night is in hospital with serious injuries after a terrible crash.

Witnesses say two cars, including a Lamborghini, were speeding up Boundary Road near Marine Drive when a white car lost control and slammed into the underside of a semi-trailer.

The car was badly damaged, and wreckage was strewn across the pavement for metres.

The lone driver was rushed to hospital, with what police say are serious but not life-threatening injuries.

"Two cars came speed-racing like 200 kilometres at least," said witness Arina Onnink. "The Lamborghini hit him, and he went over [a] boundary,... and a trailer was coming down and he went underneath the trailer."

Onnink says the driver of the crashed car "didn't look very good. He'd lost a lot of blood and he was unconscious when they took him away."

The driver of the other car fled the scene.

The area has been the scene of other suspected street-racing crashes. Almost a year ago, a likely road race on Marine Drive sent four people to hospital, including an elderly couple.

Police are considering charges against both the injured driver and the driver of the other vehicle. Anyone who saw the incident in the area of Boundary and Marine at about 10 p.m. Wednesday is asked to contact police.

-- With reporting by Sophie Lui, Global BC


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Wow, I actually know where Boundary and Marine is. Boundary is pretty straight north of Marine, but it goes uphill from there. Not a great place to be racing.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

'No officer. It was not me. It was the only other guy in town with a Lamborghini. And dont worry about those dents and scratches on mine.'  :eeps: :tsk:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> 'No officer. It was not me. It was the only other guy in town with a Lamborghini. And dont worry about those dents and scratches on mine.'  :eeps: :tsk:


they easily found the owner of a yellow boxster a few years ago for leaving another street racing incident.


----------



## LexusDriver (Mar 14, 2005)

*No Justice*

I know this is an extremely old post. But this is exactly the point.

You'll read article upon article about Rice Rockets, Sub Compact Imports, new immigrants involved in street racing, Constables killed on night duty, etc.

But when it comes to an "assumed VIP family Member" racing in an exotic....this is what happens: Nothing!

Half a year has gone by and not a peep...ever again from the authorities. I sent e-mails to the VPD media, ICBC and to the Vancouver Sun. Hush is the apparent word from them all.


----------



## LexusDriver (Mar 14, 2005)

*ps: and you are correct*

They traced the Yellow Boxter (6 registered with ICBC and located in the Lower Mainland) that was involved in the Pedestrian being killed on Knight Street and approx. 54th.

The have video footage of this Silver "Gallardo" (as any enthusiast could pick out) and yet they can't even get the model right on the news broadcast?!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The reality is, a guy who can afford a lambo, can afford to transport it out of town and to a different location for servicing. Personally, if one were criminally minded, I'd simply rent an enclosed trailer and zip the sucker across the country to toronto or something for body work. Yep, if you've got the dough for a lambo, you can take a week to drive across the country and get your car fixed on the DL.


----------

